# Need pics of a corner pellet stove install



## deadeye316 (Dec 16, 2007)

i am getting a enviro omega installed first week of jan.  We are going to install it in the corner but we have 2 options.  We want the extended pipe so that the smoke wont blow into the house if anything happened.  I need some pics so that I can see a install with the pipe on the inside up 5 feet then out and a install with the pipe going straight out then the pipe going up on the outside.


----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine might be something like that:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Install_a_Pellet_Stove/

Works very well


----------



## deadeye316 (Dec 17, 2007)

how long of a pipe do i need so that it doesnt blow into the house.  One place said 3 feet and the other 5 feet.


----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2007)

No set amount - in fact most pellet stoves do not specify a "rise" at all.

But, the more the merrier would be by view....I would go with 5 if possible. Mine has that or more.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 17, 2007)

If you can I would go out the wall and up
Much cleaner inside look and gets the stove closer to the wall.


Ok I have had 5 different stoves in this location so the hole is larger and I used sheetmetal to cover the large hole
but here is the picks of my Omega that my  almost 3 year old install for me.
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/IMG_7946omega.jpg
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/IMG_7951omega.jpg



http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omegacornerpipe.jpg

http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omegacornerpipeside.jpg

I have not doen it yet at my house but Regular house paint on the pipe outside lasted 13 years at my old store on 8 different pellet vents I had going out and up.
after you paint it you will never notice the pipe outside. Just like an Electrical meter or anything els that has to be hung on your wall.
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omegaoutwall.jpg

The extra length of pipe on top is because my last stove. Sooted up the Weather Head on my Power coming to my house
so I added 2 more feet.
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omegaoutwall2.jpg

Putting the Legs on
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/IMG_7960omega.jpg

Panels off so the wife could paint them.
http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omegasidepaint.jpg

http://www.hearthtools.com/pellet/enviro/omaega_room.jpg


----------

